# **20squared | Air Ride Setups, Components, and Accessories | NOW AVAILABLE @ 20squared**



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2009)

*Air Ride Setups, Components, and Accessories | NOW AVAIlABLE @ 20Squared *
With Air Ride becoming ever-so popular in the VW community, we're proud to announce the addition of air ride setups, components, and accessories to our online secure store. With a number of air ride setups under our belt and on our customer's cars, we have developed a *GREAT* selection of air ride setups, components, and accessories for *ANY* type of air ride build. We are still in the midst of getting our *LARGE* selection of air products on our website, so in the meantime, if you do not see something that you may be interested in, please don't hesitate to contact us and we'll get you all squared away. With that said, we have an amazing selection of some of the *TOP* brands in the industry:
Universal Air
Viar
Air Ride Technologies
Air Lift/Easy Street
Firestone
Slam Specialties
Air Zenith
AccuAir
Contitech
SMC
Asco
Train Horns
...and MUCH *MUCH* more. Keep checking back frequently for an ever-growing list of air ride setups, components, and accessories.
If that weren't enough, we will piece together a COMPLETE Air Ride Setup tailored to your *SPECIFIC* wants and needs. Most full setups we piece together, are offered at a package discount rate, when purchasing the entire setup from 20squared! In addition, we offer installation services, fabrication, and maintenance for all your VW/Audi Air ride needs. And as you might have guess, discounted installation rates are available when purchasing your air ride setup through 20squared.
*Why go with 20squared for all your Air Ride needs?*
There are other places out there that you may be considering for help with your air ride build, but simply put, we have a real retail location, warehouse, and full service shop with installation and fabrication abilities, and employees that know what they're talking about *AND* have *HANDS-ON* experience with air ride setups and components ranging from air cooled VW's through the Mk5 chassis. Call us up, we'll chat with you about what you're looking for and tailor a setup to your individual needs and price-range. Best of all, if you decide to go with a DIY-type route for your installation, we'll be here for you with any questions, concerns, problems, and snags you may have. Not many other places can say that!
If you have any questions about putting together an Air Ride Setup for your VW/Audi, please do not hesitate to contact us!



_Modified by [email protected] at 10:29 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: **20squared | Air Ride Setups, Components, and Accessories | NO ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope to have my new wheels etc on in the coming weeks and get some updated pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wheels done yet, Ducky?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Should have my air setup by 20^2 done in a few weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: **20squared | Air Ride Setups, Components, and Accessories | NO ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*Why go with 20squared for all your Air Ride needs?*
There are other places out there that you may be considering for help with your air ride build, but simply put...and employees that know what they're talking about *AND* have *HANDS-ON* experience with air ride setups and components ranging from air cooled VW's through the Mk5 chassis.
_Modified by [email protected] at **** PM 7-23-2009_

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:50 AM 7-24-2009_

this comment kinda points in the direction that leads people to believe Andrew, Eric, and Kevin do not have hands on experience.. might want to revise that part..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: **20squared | Air Ride Setups, Components, and Accessories | NO ... (.:R-Rated)*

Maybe you should add a photographer to your line up over there, and take your own photos. 
Maybe I should just be flattered you like mine. If you need any help just ask,


----------



## bud boomer (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: **20squared | Air Ride Setups, Components, and Accessories | NO ... ([email protected])*

the way you worded your first post makes you sound like a bunch of *******s and simply put, i wouldn't give you a dime. so how many cars have you bagged? like two or three?


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: **20squared | Air Ride Setups, Components, and Accessories | NO ... (bud boomer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bud boomer* »_the way you worded your first post makes you sound like a bunch of *******s and simply put, i wouldn't give you a dime. so how many cars have you bagged? like two or three?

hahaha he's back
i honestly sense no arrogance in the OP's statements. nothing wrong with giving a customer a sense of having a physical existence and having hands on experience with installs... it helps with customer support when you have a problem.


_Modified by vwdgood at 12:46 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: **20squared | Air Ride Setups, Components, and Accessories | NO ... (vwdgood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdgood* »_
hahaha he's back
i honestly sense no arrogance in the OP's statements. nothing wrong with giving a customer a sense of having a physical existence and having hands on experience with installs... it helps with customer support when you have a problem.
theres nothing wrong with that, its great piece of mind.. but subliminally saying other retailers are inferior because they dont have hands on experience or know what there talking about.. they didnt flat out say that, but its how its taken

_Modified by vwdgood at 12:46 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: **20squared | Air Ride Setups, Components, and Accessories | NO ... (.:R-Rated)*

i'd have to say you're reading into it wrong. 20 squared is a bunch of good guys


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Maybe you should add a photographer to your line up over there, and take your own photos. 
Maybe I should just be flattered you like mine. If you need any help just ask,










Which photo's are you speaking of? Have you spoken with me about this? We're simply advertising, as we are a paid advertiser on these forums, what we have available here. If you have a problem with what we're doing, please contact me directly via email or phone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R-Rated* »_
this comment kinda points in the direction that leads people to believe Andrew, Eric, and Kevin do not have hands on experience.. might want to revise that part..










I don't believe that we ever mentioned any of those individuals or companies in our original post. We are excited that there are plenty of options out on the market, but we strive to set ourselves apart. As said previously, we are a paid advertiser and are able to advertise our products and services. We have been able to quickly adapt and make changes to the typical bag-over style air ride setup and improve many aspects to improve the overall fit/finish. Keep an eye out for some more projects coming out of our doors, including a bagged '74 Super Beetle, and 4 more MKV's coming up in the near future.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdgood* »_i'd have to say you're reading into it wrong. 20 squared is a bunch of good guys 


Thanks for your kind words and support!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Show season is just about over. Perfect time to start your winter air-ride build!


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for u guys! legit shop/ awesome guys... got all that i needed stupid fast!
ps, u guys open saturdays? i still gotta get my center cap


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahmetthej3rk* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for u guys! legit shop/ awesome guys... got all that i needed stupid fast!
ps, u guys open saturdays? i still gotta get my center cap










we're open by appointment only on Saturdays. Give us a ring and we'll be sure to be here for you. Did you ever get your car running?


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yeah man, it was a bad ground


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Monday bump!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Layin' it down..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Stay Classy, Folks. Ducky's vehicle is an example of what we can do!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Props to more people doing air these days. Honestly i also thought some of the wording in the Original Post seemed a lil Iffy. But from what i've heard 20Squared is a Great Company, and good people too. Hope it works out for you guy's.
-KAOS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_Props to more people doing air these days. Honestly i also thought some of the wording in the Original Post seemed a lil Iffy. But from what i've heard 20Squared is a Great Company, and good people too. Hope it works out for you guy's.
-KAOS


Thanks for the kind words. We have developed a great reputation and have had success with the setups that we've both done here *in-house* as well as provided for our customers to do their own installation on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

convenient


----------

